# Food Saver brand 11" x 16' on clearance at Lowes



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Went to Lowe's this morning for some various odds and ends and by chance went past the small appliances row where they have coffee pots and toasters and all that. Lowe's has the 2pack box of custom length bags on clearance for $10.97 per box, I hit it with my little bar code scanner app and everything else is $20 for the same 2pack box, so I got 3 of the 5 boxes they have.

They also had boxes of pre-made bags on clearance, I didnt get any of those, but I think they may have been the same price.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up! :wave:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks heading that way tomorrow.


----------

